# Candlewicking anyone?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased a large lot of tapestry wool from the local thrift store today, and in the box were a dozen large spools of candlewicking thread. I've never done candlewicking and was wondering if anyone here does it and can point me to any online instructions or books that are particularly good for beginners?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't have an answer for your question but I'm curious about "candlewicking thread".

Can tou describe it for me?

Is it a woven thread like a wick from a candle?
Made from cotton?
Coated?

I guess I'm rather ignorant about it, but, I honestly thought "candlewicking" was just a term for something made from hundreds of French knots.

I would have guessed that regular embroidery floss was used.
I never realized that there might be a special candlewicking thread.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Google candlewicking and you can finds tons of info and patterns etc.

Candlewicking is an embroidery of white on white using a heavy cotton thread that was originally used for making wicks.
The embroidery is a simple combo of knotting and plain stitch styles.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Tallpines, the thread is 100%cotton, as RiverPines says (how strange this feels...tallpines..riverpines...all in the same post response....but I digress), it's...well, if you took your candle wick apart, and unbraided it...this is what you'd have. It's rather like a more coarse embroidery thread. Not mercerized. 

I googled before asking on here , but thought perhaps someone who actually does candlewicking might have some suggestions. There's an overwhelming amount of patterns out there, but the actual "how to do" it are scarce  I'm thinking I'll order something that looks good from Amazon. 

Or I'll use it for regular embroidery. Or it will sit in the cupboard next to the other embroidery threads that I've collected over the years


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

check the brand if you can, sadly lots of cheap wicks are still made with lead in them.. from what i've read anyway.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have done several candlewicking pillows, but they were always in a kit. (thread & instructions ) I haven't seen any instructions on it alone. Good luck, its beautiful when finished.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

HAHA oops! i admit it, never heard of candlewicking lol... did cross my mind that it seemed strange to be asking a candle question in the sewing forum
my bad!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

primal1 said:


> HAHA oops! i admit it, never heard of candlewicking lol... did cross my mind that it seemed strange to be asking a candle question in the sewing forum
> my bad!


 When I saw the names on the spools I did a double take, myself. I make candles ...this stuff doesn't look like wick...oh...wait a minute.....


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

I used to do a lot of candlewicking when I was in my teens. Sort of got burnt out on it while making a Christmas tree skirt. It is a fairly simple form of embroidery, but you must like making colonial knots.

Basically I remember the main stitches used in candlewicking as the following: the colonial knot, the backstitch, the outline or stem stitch, satin stitching, padded satin stitch, lazy daisy. Before starting any designs, you need to practice making colonial knots if you are not an expert already. If you're not, I suggest doing about a couple hundred or so colonial knots on a practice piece until you get them down perfectly.

Here are some resources on the basics:

Scroll down to the bottom links on this page to link to basic how-to articles:
http://www.needlepointers.com/ShowArticles.aspx?NavID=674

Here is a video library of stitches, showing how to make a colonial knot:
http://www.needlenthread.com/2007/03/embroidery-stitch-video-tutorial.html

I should have some more links somewhere on my computers, but I'll have to dig them up later as I need to leave for an appointment.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

fh.ext.wvu.edu/r/download/23467

fh.ext.wvu.edu/r/download/23477

Try these downloads for basic instructions and a small pattern. These show french knots being used, but it is my understanding that the colonial knot is more traditional. I also think that the colonial knots show up better than french knots when using the candlewicking thread.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

woohoo!! thanks Lawbag! 

hmm. Lawbag....so many ways that name could go...


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a friend that did blocks and made a quilt with candlewicking. It was just beautiful. She said it wasn't hard to do, have fun.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A quilt? hmmm....that's an idea....I could do the blocks in various patterns as the mood struck me. Start off by cutting enough blocks immediately to make the quilt, and then store them in a box with the thread and needles (my biggest problem with crafts is finding ALL the parts at the moment that I want to do it! I'm really bad at keeping things organized). Then when I sit down to watch a movie or something I could get out a square and start embroidering. 

COOL!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am bumping this thread- I got gifted alot of candlewicking supplies- and wondered if anyone does this craft?


----------

